

Rust 0.4 call for testing - stalled
https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/rust-dev/2012-October/002397.html

======
rohshall
I am quite impressed with the design of Rust. For any strongly typed-language,
I am always curious about how it handles generics. Most new languages will
take in functional language features now a days and so does Rust. But, I think
its killer feature is easier generics. C++, Java and to some extent, Scala
have not been successful in taming the complexity that gets introduced while
supporting generics. I think Rust with its prototype-like take on generics
similar to Go, but still remaining strongly-typed, is a great design. I will
be curious to know what you guys think about that.

~~~
dmpk2k
There are a number of languages with support for generics. If easier generics
was Rust's claim to fame, it would have quietly disappeared into LtU-land,
never to be seen again.

Luckily, there's a lot more to Rust than that. Killer feature generics aren't.

~~~
rohshall
Why do you think easier generics is not that important? I find that complexity
of a statically compiled language increases manifold because of the way they
handle generics. Do you think complexity does not increase or do you think
complexity is not a criterion for success of a language?

~~~
pjmlp
I have experienced some form of generics in Modula-3, Ada, Eiffel, C++, C#, D,
Java, Scala, OCaml, F#, Haskell.

Given my CS background, the only language I think does a poor job with
generics is Java.

As for language's success, it is usually related to which company is pushing
it, or which killer feature/framework makes the people want to learn it.

I am not aware of any language that went mainstream just because it was
simpler than existing ones, without having one of the reasons listed above
tied to it.

------
stalled
changes: [https://github.com/mozilla/rust/wiki/Doc-detailed-release-
no...](https://github.com/mozilla/rust/wiki/Doc-detailed-release-notes)

~~~
colanderman
Is typestate still in? I read somewhere it was coming out in 0.4 but I don't
see anything about it in the release notes. I think it's one of Rust's most
interesting features and hope it does stay put.

~~~
pcwalton
No, typestate has been removed from the language. However, you can get a lot
of its functionality with session types.

------
ksec
Would the Final Name still be called Rust? Or is it a code name only?

~~~
abrowne
They have a logo, so I'm thinking it's final: <http://www.rust-lang.org/>

